# embroidery machines for wooly hats??



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

hi all

looking for a embroidery machine to embroid words, and text onto the front of plain wooly hats.

what machines are advisable on a budget?

thanks


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

anyone know anything?

can help me?!

thank you


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Whats your budget?


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

philipfirth83 said:


> Whats your budget?



£1-2k

cheers, hope this helps?!


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

You will be lucky to get a machine within that price range.

There was a brother machine on ebay this week for £1950 but it has sold now.

You need to check ebay every other day as machines are listed all the time.

You need a machine that has a tubular arm.

Where abouts in the UK are you based?


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

philipfirth83 said:


> You will be lucky to get a machine within that price range.
> 
> There was a brother machine on ebay this week for £1950 but it has sold now.
> 
> ...


South West England.

What machines and models should I be looking to buy?

cheers


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

You need to look for machines like this:-

Industrial Embroidery Machine | eBay

SINGLE HEAD 12 COLOUR INDUSTRIAL EMBROIDERY MACHINE | eBay

A used machine will be fine for what you are wanting to do, just make sure its been looked after and been well serviced.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

philipfirth83 said:


> You need to look for machines like this:-
> 
> Industrial Embroidery Machine | eBay
> 
> ...



WOW

very expensive, thanks for info

i would of thought there would be a cheaper smaller machine for the garments i wish to embroid?


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

just to confirm, there is NO smaller machines i can use to embroid basic logos onto wooly hats, bobble hats etc?

I do not wish to make such a high investment/nor want such a large machine.

please advise..

thank you


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Industrial level machines are built for production runs hence the cost. The cost of a machine generally reflects the amount of revenue/profit it can produce. 

Here are two factors that appears to be pushing you towards outsourcing. 

1. Being that you starting with £1-2k you are better off outsourcing the jobs. The start up cost for the machine, learning curve, additional software and supplies exceed your base capitol. You will have the machine and little left for operation cost.

2. If you are successful you will still have to outsource the jobs. Say if you land a large order. 150 units. you will not be able to produce the order in a timely manner with one machine. 

Embroidery is more about marketing than owning the equipment. In most cases the products are sold before the product is produced. 

Inobu


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

inobu said:


> Industrial level machines are built for production runs hence the cost. The cost of a machine generally reflects the amount of revenue/profit it can produce.
> 
> Here are two factors that appears to be pushing you towards outsourcing.
> 
> ...



Hi
Thanks for reply.
I do not intend to be making huge monies out of this, nor do i expect big orders of 150 +
Let me just say I have a small clothing shop and I merely want a embroid machine to add wooly hats to my itinery that I sell. 
Its also mainly for experiemental purposes. I am not a big company.
So if there is anything smaller, cheaper out there that would be great.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm not in the UK, so not sure of prices, but maybe you should look at domestic embroidery machines instead of industrial. I would recommend going for one that is JUST an embroidery machine (not the sewing/embroidery combination). I still find use for my Bernina 340 embroidery machine, even tho' I have up-graded to an SWF single-head industrial machine. 
Good luck.


----------



## MUK (Dec 2, 2010)

That Happy machine on ebay is a good price at £3795, they retail at £6500 + VAT - if i remember correctly. You should be able to turn around £50-100 a day off a machine like that without much promotion at all.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

Guys,
I am not looking to get some thing that will be producing 1000s items a day, if anything a few here and there , and more of a test/hobby side project really.

i have a £1000 budget

what can i get?

i was thinking something like this 

*Brother Embroidery Machine Innovis NV 750E *



i really just want to create simple beanies like this, for example


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

The machine you are looking at is a domestic machine. *It should be able to do what YOU want it to do*. I think most of the members on this site have found the benefits of industrial machines. (Much faster, easier hooping, you don't have to change the thread each time there is a colour change, etc., etc.) Do you have someone who will be doing the digitizing for you, or do you have software to do it yourself? You can always go bigger if the work gets hectic.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

AlisonB said:


> The machine you are looking at is a domestic machine. *It should be able to do what YOU want it to do*. I think most of the members on this site have found the benefits of industrial machines. (Much faster, easier hooping, you don't have to change the thread each time there is a colour change, etc., etc.) Do you have someone who will be doing the digitizing for you, or do you have software to do it yourself? You can always go bigger if the work gets hectic.



Hi
thanks for reply
i am an expert in graphic design and already run a few businesses printing clothing etc.
only issue is i work from a small flat, hence why i need some thing smallish.

how long would one of these machines take to embroid the similar designs to the pic?

i will buy bigger machine in future if succesful with what i want to do.

one other thing, any other similar machines you guys can recommend?>

thanks


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Time to embroider depends on number of stitches, lock-offs, jumps and colour changes. Time taken to hoop the work, and clean it up afterwards should also play a part. If you have time to spare, then that may not be an issue. 
I had a quick look at a 13000 stitch design. I would guesstimate about 40/45 minutes on the domestic machine but only 20 minutes on the industrial. Also, I can walk away from the industrial - it stops for thread breaks, bobbin empty etc. Your domestic machine will usually keep stitching away with no thread! 

Although you may be great in graphic design I hope you do know that good digitizing is another beast altogether?


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

AlisonB said:


> Time to embroider depends on number of stitches, lock-offs, jumps and colour changes. Time taken to hoop the work, and clean it up afterwards should also play a part. If you have time to spare, then that may not be an issue.
> I had a quick look at a 13000 stitch design. I would guesstimate about 40/45 minutes on the domestic machine but only 20 minutes on the industrial. Also, I can walk away from the industrial - it stops for thread breaks, bobbin empty etc. Your domestic machine will usually keep stitching away with no thread!
> 
> Although you may be great in graphic design I hope you do know that good digitizing is another beast altogether?



wow 40 min is a long time

what does good digitizing mean? sorry for my ignorance.

im sure ill learn how to use it fine! 

ill use just white cotton to be honest for a good while.

any other machines? might stretch to £2k... if worth it

cheers


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Digitizing = taking the image that you have (vector, jpg, bmp etc.) and creating stitches so that an embroidery machine can read it. Different machines read different formats (DST, PES, JEFF, EMB etc.). You will need digitizing software for this. I have only used one type of software, but there are many on the market at varying prices and capabilities. I *think* Sierra still has a free version. Whatever you buy make sure it can "save" in the format that your machine can read! Don't let salespeople con you that you can "autodigitize" by pressing a button. The option *is* available in most of the software, but you will get a stitchfile that is less than optimal. Good digitizing takes the *fabric* into account (how much is it likely to distort with the density of stitching), it should run with as few "jumps" as possible, it should take *type* of stitching into account (would something look better in satin or a fill stitch), *direction* of stitching makes a difference, *density* of stitching can give different effects The stitches you need to put down as an "*underlay*" to stabilize the design are important.
I have been digitizing for over 20 years, and I am *still* learning.
It may be useful to outsource your digitizing until you feel happy with what you can create.
I don't want to put you off, but it's better that you know what awaits you.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

AlisonB said:


> Digitizing = taking the image that you have (vector, jpg, bmp etc.) and creating stitches so that an embroidery machine can read it. Different machines read different formats (DST, PES, JEFF, EMB etc.). You will need digitizing software for this. I have only used one type of software, but there are many on the market at varying prices and capabilities. I *think* Sierra still has a free version. Whatever you buy make sure it can "save" in the format that your machine can read! Don't let salespeople con you that you can "autodigitize" by pressing a button. The option *is* available in most of the software, but you will get a stitchfile that is less than optimal. Good digitizing takes the *fabric* into account (how much is it likely to distort with the density of stitching), it should run with as few "jumps" as possible, it should take *type* of stitching into account (would something look better in satin or a fill stitch), *direction* of stitching makes a difference, *density* of stitching can give different effects The stitches you need to put down as an "*underlay*" to stabilize the design are important.
> I have been digitizing for over 20 years, and I am *still* learning.
> It may be useful to outsource your digitizing until you feel happy with what you can create.
> I don't want to put you off, but it's better that you know what awaits you.


thank you for your input and reply

im pretty confident i will get the hang of it and understand what to do pretty quick. im a tech geek and dont have any trouble learning or picking things up.

the main thing for me now is to buy a machine and give it a go.

i do not want to outsource. i want to buy a machine and learn.

therefore, any other ideas on machines under the 2k mark?

thank you


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

A domestic machine will fit your needs. If you are doing 1 color designs and small volume it will be fine. Especially if your not filling orders, just stocking shelves in your store. 
I embroidered the beanie caps a lot when I owned my embroidery company. I made huge profits on them. One thing to remember is you will need a dissolvable topping to embroider over. It will keep your logo up and visible and not let it get "buried" in the loose threads if the hat.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Alison is bang on regarding the digitizing, I've been doing it around 10 years and you learn new skills and techniques all the time.

Keep an eye out every other day on ebay, Embroidery machines are listed all the time, This 1 finished on Friday for just over £2000 and would of been perfect for what you want to do.

Embroidery Machine | eBay


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in South Africa so I have no idea how your prices go. Google "embroidery machines" under Google Images and see what comes up. Phone different dealers in your area (Bernina, Singer, Janome, Husquavarna(sp?) etc. and see what they say. Keep to a machine that just does embroidery, and try *not* to let them talk you into a embroidery/sewing combination (more expensive and bigger commission for them) unless they can PROVE that the stitching quality is MUCH better. Check hoop sizes. It is always useful to have as big as possible.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

AlisonB said:


> I'm in South Africa so I have no idea how your prices go. Google "embroidery machines" under Google Images and see what comes up. Phone different dealers in your area (Bernina, Singer, Janome, Husquavarna(sp?) etc. and see what they say. Keep to a machine that just does embroidery, and try *not* to let them talk you into a embroidery/sewing combination (more expensive and bigger commission for them) unless they can PROVE that the stitching quality is MUCH better. Check hoop sizes. It is always useful to have as big as possible.



thanks.

i would like a general idea of machines before i head to a shop.

what machines would you guys recomened?

any links online to machines so i can take a breif look?

thanks


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

hello


any more tips or advice on machines here?

really looking to make an investment very very soon,

just need to make sure the machine i go for can do beanie hats fine, like inthe photo

thank you


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

shameless bump


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Good grief Ash, what more do you want done for you. *BUY* a beanie, *GO* to a shop selling domestic embroidery machines and *ASK* them to show you how it could be embroidered, *SEE* what the stitching is like, *and* if the dealer's understands their product enough to give you valuable lessons. 
There are probably more types of machines available than the well known brands I mentioned in my last post. Go to a book store and browse the "Machine Embroidery" magazines.
The final decision is YOURS, not anyone on the Forum's.


----------

